# There are good people in this world.



## table1349 (Jul 18, 2016)

Fisherman Catches Nikon DSLR Lost by Photojournalist Who Was Attacked


----------



## Braineack (Jul 18, 2016)

Also by the story, the ratio of good to bad was 3:1 in favor of bad.

or a 33% good efficiency rate.


----------



## table1349 (Jul 18, 2016)

Your ratios are meaning less.  The only number that matters is *42.



 *


----------



## Braineack (Jul 18, 2016)

The are meaningless now.  But when I post a video on YT to make money off idiots, it will become gospel.


----------



## terri (Jul 18, 2016)

I think that's a terrific story.    Although there were some *bad* people who were involved at the beginning, everything ended the way it should.    Bad guys caught and punished.  Camera found and returned to owner.    The card was preserved so images were retrieved.    Owner gets the last laugh.

Good job, universe!


----------



## Designer (Jul 18, 2016)

terri said:


> Owner gets the last laugh.


No laughing there, I'm sure.  If you've never been a victim of a crime, then it might seem all hunky dory, but it's not really ever going to be o.k. with the victim.  He lost his dignity, he lost time and money dealing with police and the insurance company. He dealt with the initial anguish of having lost his stuff, possibly never to get back to the starting point.  Things he will never get back.


----------



## terri (Jul 18, 2016)

Oh for pete's sake.    I'm not blind to what the photographer endured.   Lighten up.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jul 18, 2016)

So many people can't defend themselves and unfortunate that we have to. Sometimes in this world, punks like that mess with the wrong people. If would have been a bad day for them if that were me. However, I would have deleted the picture upon their request and moved on.


----------



## SimonGibson (Jul 31, 2016)

Of course, there are good people in the world. We meet them every day. But we have to open our eyes to see them. They are around us.


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 31, 2016)

This is EXACTLY why I always advocate putting your contact information on both a .TXT and a .PDF file and putting them on EVERY memory card you use in your cameras.

That way, there will be NO SEARCHING for you if you lose your camera and someone finds it.  They will be able to find the .TXT and/or .PDF files and 99.999999999999999999999% of the computers out there today will be able to read one of those files.

And both files will take up such an exceedingly small amount of memory it will not affect the speed of the card, nor how many images or seconds of video you can store on it.

And if you're worried about putting personal contact information on a card that might fall into less-than-dishonest hands, you can always create another email account for this sole purpose and put nothing more into the files.

It's just plain dumb NOT to do this.


----------



## Gary A. (Jul 31, 2016)

jcdeboever said:


> So many people can't defend themselves and unfortunate that we have to. Sometimes in this world, punks like that mess with the wrong people. If would have been a bad day for them if that were me. However, I would have deleted the picture upon their request and moved on.


You're not a photojournalist.


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 31, 2016)

Egads.  Deleting photos is a very simple thing to do to avoid getting your head smashed in.  Use the azz-wipes' ignorance against them.

Delete the photo and make the crumb-bum happy.  Walk away, swap out memory cards.  Go home, do a file recovery on the card you deleted the photo from.



Jeezuz.  How hard was that?


----------



## Gary A. (Jul 31, 2016)

Not an easy thought process for the first time.


----------



## JustJazzie (Jul 31, 2016)

480sparky said:


> Egads.  Deleting photos is a very simple thing to do to avoid getting your head smashed in.  Use the azz-wipes' ignorance against them.
> 
> Delete the photo and make the crumb-bum happy.  Walk away, swap out memory cards.  Go home, do a file recovery on the card you deleted the photo from.
> 
> ...


So sneaky!! I will have to file that one away.


----------

